# Squidget is now flying with the Angels!



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I hate to have to post this, but I feel I owe it to everyone who tryed so hard to help us, and loved Squidget as much as I did! I decided on Oct. 11 to let my little boy fly with the angels! I can't tell you how much I loved him, or how much it hurt me! I could not stand to watch him suffer anymore! He was growing bubbles on his head and his feathers were getting yellow, soft and crusty! I am so sorry! I miss him terribly! I must believe I done the right thing, I know in my heart I did, but it is so hard! I couldn't do it myself, I had my hubby take him! Now, I feel I should,ve been with him. But I was crying so hard, I just couldn't be there for him! I am so very sorry, I just didn't know how to help him anymore!

Love Denise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Denise, I have been thinking about you and Squidget. Now I know why!

I am just one the first of all the members who are going to be with you at this sad time! We know how much you cared and we felt we were at your side, helping Squidget make it.

Those of us who were at the "beginning" know how hard your decision was to make and we know you made the right one.

ALL THE WARM COMFORTING HUGS I CAN SEND!

We will all miss Squidget. He will live on in our hearts and memories. 

With love,
Shi


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh Denise I'm sorry you had to let your Squidget go to the Rainbow Bridge. I'm crying as I type this, I had such high hopes you two would pull through this. 
He's at peace now, he can fly, he can walk and all his boils are gone. Just remember he'll be waiting for you when your time to join him comes. I hope when I'm there too I get the honor of meeting him myself


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Oh Denise I'm sorry you had to let your Squidget go to the Rainbow Bridge. I'm crying as I type this, I had such high hopes you two would pull through this.
> He's at peace now, he can fly, he can walk and all his boils are gone. Just remember he'll be waiting for you when your time to join him comes. I hope when I'm there too I get the honor of meeting him myself


Thank you Pete and Shi,

Let me just add...Denise, 
There was no wrong decision here. May it comfort you to know that we stand behind you, and believe that only you knew what was best for Squidget. I'm sure that it was very hard for you, but your love and devotion to that little bird helped you choose what was best for him.

May he live on and soar with the angels,
Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Denise,

I'm so sorry.

You've been through so much with poor Squidget...and now you've shown him the final act of love and kindness by releasing him.

A big, comforting hug to you.....hang in there.

Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Rest in Peace, Squidget. We'll all miss you but we understand. Thanks, Denise, for all you did.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Denise, It must have been a most difficult decision for you to make. But it was a act of love that you did for Squidget. I hope that this emotionally rough time passes soon. But his memory will always remain in your heart and mind. May his beautiful soul rest in peace till you rejoin him one day.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thank you Denise for all the love you gave this little bird.

Now he has the fullness that his condition denied him, but his spirit will never forget your loving care.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I was also thinking of you and Squidget when I was nursing Little Lulu and wondering how kind it was to keep Lulu going when she was only just about surviving.

I know how very hard the decision was for you to make and that you only had Squidget's interests at heart.

Squidget was a lucky little bird to have had so much love from you.

Hugs

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I know how hard this must have been but I believe you absolutely did the best thing for Squidget. You gave him love and he loved you back but he had suffered enough. You gave it your best shot and Squidget sure gave his best to hang in there with you. I can just see him now, for the first time, flapping his wings and saying "hey guys, look at me!! I CAN FLY!!!". Bless him and you for all you did for him and for your final act of kindness for this poor baby. I think once the tears pass, you'll see clearly that you did the right thing and will have no regrets. You did your best and you knew when the right time was to let him go. It wasn't last year or last month, but when the time was right you knew it. I'm so very sorry but I'm glad Squidget can now know what it's like to be a real pigeon. He must be so very happy right now. How comforting that is.............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dear Denise,

I'm sure this has been an emotional roller coaster for you, and I know this was the hardest decision you made, but you did it for Squidget and he is in total peace now.

We have been with you in the beginning and we are here now to send prayers and thoughts of comfort during this time.

Rest in love & peace, little one.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, like Shi said, those of us who have been with you from the beginning can understand why you made this decision. I think it was a good decision.

You know, many of us mention our birds from time to time and we learn their names and little things about them but I don't think there is a pigeon who will be remembered as well as little Squidget. Over the past year we all learned to love him and pull for him. We knew him as a baby who liked to cuddle in your shirt and learning to drink and eat. But, we also learned how very ill he was. I don't believe Squidget could have lived as long as he did without the wonderful care you gave him and all the great love you and your family bestowed on him,.

So, please, have no regrets for the decision you made. That was infinite love in freeing him from being so sick and now he is whole and able to fly with the angels. We recently lost my beloved Simon and Ringo and I'll just bet you they met Squidget at the Rainbow Bridge and gave him a big high 5 - especially my Ringo, the extrovert.

I hope your daughter is doing well. Know that I'm thinking of you and sending you love.

PS - Denise, please continue to come to the forum. Although Squidget is gone, you are still a part of us and we would miss you.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Denise,

Its sounds like a cliche but I too was only thinking of you yesterday. There was another new member on the forum who had a pigeon with a boil on its wing and it made me thinkof Squidget.

I am so, so sorry for your loss but I totally understand. It sounds like poor Squidget's quality of life was no longer a quality and you of course have made the right decision - I totally believe that.

This post has made me cry. All your previous agonisings over Squidet also made me tearful or sad and I know that you tried so hard for Squidget with vet visits, and requests for advice on here despite many other traumas going on in your personal life.

Don't feel bad about not being with Squidget at the end - it is always hard to do and the bond with Squidget because of his fight with so many obstacles in his short life, must have been immense. The fact you decided to call a day on his suffering is praise enough in this instance.

We are thinking of you Denise really and as Maggie says, please drop by on the forum - it would be great to hear from you when you feel able.

Love Tania xxx


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Got called to pick up another Barn Owl last week*

he was on the ground at the same elementary school that had called the week before with another little Barn Owl on the ground. Sadly this little fellow had his wing broken completely in half and it appeared that he had been on the ground for at least 3-4 days and was starving. He also had a big piece of the wing missing probably from a cayote or dog bite. We couldn't do anything to save him as he would never be able to fly again and was in a lot of pain and misery. We had to give him the shot, as we injected him I watched his eyes and as they closed I got the overwhelming feeling that he was saying "Thank You for ending this agony" and then he was gone. Sometimes it is the only humane thing you can do to help the bird. You did the right thing and I would bet that Squidget is thanking you from above right now.

NAB


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Denise,

You and Squidget have my deepest thoughts, prayers, sympathy and love at this tough time. Squidget could not have had a better and more loving person to care for him. We are all here for you ...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Denise, 

I'm sorry for your loss of Squidget and I can completely understand how devastated you are that this decision finally came. You really did all you humanly could to help him but I'm relieved that Squidget is free now...free from the constant meds, the force feedings, boils, and free to fly like he was meant to.

Hugs,


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Denise,
I don't pop in even half as often as I should, so it has taken me some time to reply to your thread.

Given Squidgets continuing condition I feel that you decision, although heartbreaking was for the best. He certainly loved you and tried to hold on as long as he could to stay with you, but sometimes it is best to let them go on. Little Squidget definately holds a place in my heart as well as many here on PigeonTalk, and will never be forgotten.
Your love and care for this little one from day one is highly commended and shows what a beautiful soul you are. 
Know that Squidget is now at peace and that you are still very welcome here in this forum.
Kindest Regards
Alaska


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Dear Mom,

Thank you feeding me when no one else would have. Thank you for giving me the strength to live as long as I could and should. Thank you for the long hours you spent with me, caring for me while I was here. Thank you for your love. I had more love and attention during my short life than many birds have in many years on this earth. And finally, thank you for letting me fly off to the angels when my time with you had come to an end.

Until I fly to your shoulder on that golden day when all who love or have been loved reunite... 

love, 

Squidget


----------

